# My neighbour is a nob rot



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Excuse the phrase.

We have a fairly new neighbour opposite in our avenue. He has a friend visit now and then who always turns up in an 8-seater taxi. He always parks in such a way as to require everyone else to mount the curb.

Last time he visited, I stopped my car in the street, got out and judged the gap too small. The owner came out so I could tell him I wasn't prepared to scuff my alloy. He moved his taxi.

Last weekend at around midday he was there again. This time I tapped the horn a few times. Then I held it down a lot. I was just about to call the taxi phone number on the side of the van but the neighbour appeared and I told him I was blocked by his friend's taxi. Seriously at my age I don't really want to be told I'm a bad neighbour. I gave him the same explanation. I don't even swear at people in public!

That's me vented.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I sympathise with you.

At the side of my house/garden/drive runs a road with a footpath. On the other side of the road there are six houses with their drives leading onto the same road. One of my neighbours has seven, yes seven!!!!!, cars while another neighbour has (only) three cars. Needless to say that those two neighbours don't have enough room on their drives to accommodate all their cars so they always park most of their cars on my side of the road making it very difficult for my son, friends and clients to park anywhere on my road.
It's not uncommon that visitors to one of those two neighbours park slap bang in front of my drive blocking me in :?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I buckled an alloy mounting the kerb because of a similar parking eejut. Ok so now I know to mount the kerb slowly :-|


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had the same where my parents used to live. They lived in a cul-de-sac with very limited parking for the amount of cars, we had to concrete the front garden to fit 3 cars on and then park one across the 3 half on the pavement and half off. There was one family of other ethnic background who would park behind a parked car (there were 3 actual bays at the end of the cul-de-sac). My parents were on holiday one year and I used to point blank refuse to drive up the curb and would always reverse. One day one of this families children had parked behind this car but you could have got a bus through the gap, so I struggled to get the car on to the drive (again refusing to drive up the curb and choosing to reverse up), this day I thought "no fuck it Ive had enough of this" and left my car perfectly parked with the back end on the curb and the front end blocking him in.

His sister then came out who was historically a gobby bitch (i'd had many run ins with her previously) and demanded I move my car, so I said no. Then the brother came out who's car it was and told me to move, so I asked him did he need to get out, he said no so I said no I'll move it when I'm ready, then the elsest brother came out, whilst he was walking across the sister said to me "move your fucking car you white cunt".....so with that I stood in front of my car and just laughed, the eldest brother went to his car, got a car jack out and went for my car with it, so I phoned the police.

point 1 to make: funny how its ok for them to park like complete bell ends 
point 2 to make: funny how its ok for them to call me a fucking white cunt, yet had I have called them a p*ki (considering they were Pakistanis) then they would have had me done for racism.

the elder brother got a caution for intent to damage a motor vehicle after they searched him and his car after he tried to hide the jack, the younger brother and sister both got cautions for lying to the police but I didnt bring up the racial remark because whats the point???

funny old world we live in.....they didnt park like that again tho the bell ends, so i feel your pain.

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I had the same where my parents used to live. They lived in a cul-de-sac with very limited parking for the amount of cars, we had to concrete the front garden to fit 3 cars on and then park one across the 3 half on the pavement and half off. There was one family of other ethnic background who would park behind a parked car (there were 3 actual bays at the end of the cul-de-sac). My parents were on holiday one year and I used to point blank refuse to drive up the curb and would always reverse. One day one of this families children had parked behind this car but you could have got a bus through the gap, so I struggled to get the car on to the drive (again refusing to drive up the curb and choosing to reverse up), this day I thought "no fuck it Ive had enough of this" and left my car perfectly parked with the back end on the curb and the front end blocking him in.
> 
> His sister then came out who was historically a gobby bitch (i'd had many run ins with her previously) and demanded I move my car, so I said no. Then the brother came out who's car it was and told me to move, so I asked him did he need to get out, he said no so I said no I'll move it when I'm ready, then the elsest brother came out, whilst he was walking across the sister said to me "move your fucking car you white doodah".....so with that I stood in front of my car and just laughed, the eldest brother went to his car, got a car jack out and went for my car with it, so I phoned the police.
> 
> ...


I'd have brought up the racial remark, racism is racism! Disgusting!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I'd have brought up the racial remark, racism is racism! Disgusting!!!


But whats the point?

if your white and you make a racial comment its like all hell has broken loose, when someone who isnt white says a racial comment nothing is done? trust me i grew up in a very multi-cultural place and thats always how it was

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have brought up the racial remark, racism is racism! Disgusting!!!
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Being German I've experienced my fair share of derogatory racial comments in this country as did both my sons at school since their English wasn't great when we moved them here at ages 5 and 7


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Kids are nasty like that unfortunately, one of my friends moved to England from wales and was bullied because he was welsh and had his welsh accent

J
Xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have brought up the racial remark, racism is racism! Disgusting!!!
> ...


That's one thing about England that I find very "weird". All countries/ cultures, seem to have some kind of "strong" national pride. But not English people or the English press. Looks like Britain is full of politically correct do gooders.

And lots of people, not British seemed to be extremely racist. Yet, in England, everyone would be jumping up and down if they heard a "racist" term!!!

I've experienced lots of racism from non white at school. I used to live in a real multi cultural country....and not a fake "multi cultural" city like London. Maybe, I have a different understanding of the term multi cultural.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No offence, but what?

I'm not saying I'm politically correct.....,.just saying how it actually is in terms of how racism is treated differently between white and other ethnic origins.

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The neighbour's friend visited him again this weekend. My wife took a photo of his taxi but he'd parked a LOT further onto the neighbour's drive this time. Clearly he knew he was parked like a twat before, or just didn't want me waking him at midday.

As it happens I didn't even go out today.

It annoys me mounting the curb but also we have elderly neighbours. During the week we had another ambulance with blue lights turn up for one of them. They don't need to get blocked either.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

In and around slough now the council are going to fine anyone who is parked on the curb or over their drive, it will cause issues I'm sure with people not being able to park on the curb slightly but for access routes etc it should help I guess?

J
Xx

P.s it's not all of slough but certainly Langley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> That's one thing about England that I find very "weird". Looks like Britain is full of politically correct do gooders.


Hm, that's contrary to what I and my sons experienced (see my post above) but perhaps times have changed since then,,,,,


----------



## pipped (Nov 7, 2013)

The lane to our house is right next to the village pub so quite often we come back to find cars parked in the lane and just enough room to squeeze past but only if you drive something like a frogeye sprite . Anything larger than that and you'll loose a door mirror on the stone wall opposite where they dump their cars while having their drink . 
When the lane is half blocked if any of us living down the lane need an ambulance or fire brigade then we'd be well out of luck .
There's a sign at the entry to lane , a sign in the pub car park and a sign in the pub itself to not park in the lane but people still just leave their cars there and ignore everything else for a couple of hours .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pipped said:


> The lane to our house is right next to the village pub so quite often we come back to find cars parked in the lane and just enough room to squeeze past but only if you drive something like a frogeye sprite . Anything larger than that and you'll loose a door mirror on the stone wall opposite where they dump their cars while having their drink .
> When the lane is half blocked if any of us living down the lane need an ambulance or fire brigade then we'd be well out of luck .
> There's a sign at the entry to lane , a sign in the pub car park and a sign in the pub itself to not park in the lane but people still just leave their cars there and ignore everything else for a couple of hours .


I bet if they keep coming back to flat tyres they would soon stop


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I live next to the village pub too and it can be a nightmare when the sun comes out as all the people from the nearby towns come here and block all the roads. I have even had people park in my drive- you have to drive through a 5 bar farm gate so mistakes are not possible !!
Last one that did it got blocked in with a tractor and trailer. Real shame because the tractor wouldnt start to move it so they could get out :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> No offence, but what?
> 
> I'm not saying I'm politically correct.....,.just saying how it actually is in terms of how racism is treated differently between white and other ethnic origins.
> 
> ...


What do you mean, "what?"

Was just an observation. I have the same opinion like you with regards to "racism" and how white and non white behave towards it. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> I have the same opinion like you with regards to "racism" and how white and non white behave towards it. :?


Which behaviour do you think is correct?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same opinion like you with regards to "racism" and how white and non white behave towards it. :?
> ...


It's a difficult subject, and you can't think of "which one is correct".

I'm not the type of person to give the other cheek. If someone is verbally abusive towards me, I will be the same. And I'm not too bothered if they use racist terms. I mean if you want to verbally abuse someone and you're angry, you could call them fat, retarded, ugly cunts. ( Some might think that, this might be disrespectful to overweight people with mental illness etc...but using these terms doesn't mean that you don't like overweight people or people with mental condition) IMO.

Just like that thread on PistonHeads about the word "gay". I seriously don't get how some people think?! :?

Off topic-

There is a good film about racism, I watched ages ago....called Crossroads. Worth a watch.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's a simple subject and you *can* say which is correct. It's not correct to make racist comments - regardless of your race. It might be frustrating when some people appear to be 'let off' for making racist comments, but it doesn't change what's right and wrong.

It's also important to bear in mind that being in a minority hugely changes how racism affects you. For a white person in the UK, racism is, at worst, just an insult. For a non-white person, or for a foreigner, racism can affect their whole life so the impact of what you might see as a simple insult can be much greater.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I think it's a simple subject and you *can* say which is correct. It's not correct to make racist comments - regardless of your race. It might be frustrating when some people appear to be 'let off' for making racist comments, but it doesn't change what's right and wrong.
> 
> It's also important to bear in mind that being in a minority hugely changes how racism affects you. For a white person in the UK, racism is, at worst, just an insult. For a non-white person, or for a foreigner, racism can affect their whole life so the impact of what you might see as a simple insult can be much greater.


I couldn't disagree more. If you are a white person living in an area in the UK where you are the minority it can also affect your whole life. My uncles brother had to sell and move away from his home in Luton as he was being abused racially by the local immigrant population. 
He reported it to police they were sympathetic at best useless at worst. Came round took statements but nothing was done.


----------



## pipped (Nov 7, 2013)

It isn't just white people who are racist against other colours , mistrust and abuse exists between different groups be they brown , black , yellow , white or anything in between .


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a simple subject and you *can* say which is correct. It's not correct to make racist comments - regardless of your race. It might be frustrating when some people appear to be 'let off' for making racist comments, but it doesn't change what's right and wrong.
> ...


That's unfortunate, but not a common problem. Institutionalised racism however is all too common, and doesn't just affect where you can live, but also where you can get work, how much you might be paid, etc.

It does seem that you're agreeing with me though. As was the case with your uncles brother, when you're a minority, it is worse than just an insult.

And as I said, it doesn't change what's right and wrong.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


It was common where he lived.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> It was common where he lived.


But much much more likely to happen to a non-white British person in the UK on the whole.

The point is though, that when you're not a minority, and haven't lived with being a minority your whole life, it's easy to imagine racism is just an insult, when it's so much more.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > It was common where he lived.
> ...


I think I will disagree with you there and this isnt meant to cause any offence at all, but how many times do you read in the paper or hear on the news about racisim against a white person......you dont, so just because you dont hear about it doesnt mean it doesnt happen just as much

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


Agree I for one know it is a waste of time reporting racism when you are white In this country


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I think I will disagree with you there and this isnt meant to cause any offence at all, but how many times do you read in the paper or hear on the news about racisim against a white person......you dont, so just because you dont hear about it doesnt mean it doesnt happen just as much
> 
> J
> xx


Are you really suggesting it happens as much? With over 85% of the population being white, that would be spectacularly unlikely. Yes, it happens, and no, it's not right. My point has nothing to do with how often it happens though - especially as none of us know how often that is, so we'd all just be guessing.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

85% of the population is white where? I'm sure that there is more racial comments made against white people in slough than there are in Swansea just purely based on the ratio of ethnic origin so your statement is pointless.....

J
Xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> 85% of the population is white where?


In the UK.


Lollypop86 said:


> I'm sure that there is more racial comments made against white people in slough than there are in Swansea just purely based on the ratio of ethnic origin


Yes, very likely.


Lollypop86 said:


> so your statement is pointless.


Err...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry just saying

J
Xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sorry just saying
> 
> J
> Xx


This feels like we're having two completely independent, unrelated conversations...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

By the way, it's about 99.9% white ethnicity in this village. I didn't call him a nob rot to his face either.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry just saying
> ...


I dont think we are just dont think you can generalise this with the whole of the uk when % of populations differ in each town/city etc

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > This feels like we're having two completely independent, unrelated conversations...
> ...


Yes, we definitely are. My whole point from the beginning is that racism is more than just an insult when you're a member of a minority. I never said anything about what race, religion or nationality that minority had to be. My point still stands if it's a white minority or a black minority or any other kind.

So, whilst I'm sure you feel you're making an important point about how in some parts of the UK, white people might be a minority, I'm still completely baffled as to why you think this has anything to do with the point I originally made.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

because you are saying that white people just take it as an insult and I dont think your right, I yes just took it as mere insult and didnt rise to it but I'm sure that people who live in a predominately white community do have racisim affect them

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> because you are saying that white people just take it as an insult and I dont think your right, I yes just took it as mere insult and didnt rise to it but I'm sure that people who live in a predominately white community do have racisim affect them
> 
> J
> xx


They can take it how they want, but at the end of the day, if they're not a minority then all it really is is an insult. It has no power, because the power comes from the implications of racism, not the words themselves.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lets agree to disagree

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> lets agree to disagree
> 
> J
> xx


You will find Spandex is never wrong :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Me neither so.....lol

J
Xx


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > lets agree to disagree
> ...


You noticed?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JNmercury00 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Haven't we all :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Magnus Magnusson: your specialist subject?

Spandex : the universe and everything that surrounds it.

 :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian! Get back on the naughty step! lol

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Magnus Magnusson: your specialist subject?
> 
> Spandex : the universe and everything that surrounds it.
> 
> :wink:


I've tried to tell you before... It's not that I'm always right, it's that you're always wrong. :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus Magnusson: your specialist subject?
> ...


I read a post of yours once that started "yea I totally agree"........

I immediately messaged John-H to inform him spandys account had been hacked.  :-*


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I for one enjoy reading Spandex's post and in the main they are always analytically correct


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Crikey. It sounds like you used venn diagrams and flowcharts to reach that conclusion!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > That's one thing about England that I find very "weird". Looks like Britain is full of politically correct do gooders.
> ...


still some confuse England and Britain,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, how anyone can claim England is not a racist country is beyond me !!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

haha,, as some will know, I don't always agree with Spandy,,, but here once again , I am disappointed to see that when others cannot defeat his argument they revert to attempted character assisination !! :? ( incidentally, a tactic which Spandy will oft revert to himself !! )


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


For the record, Spandex's account has not been hacked but Brian and Spandy regularly swap accounts to confuse everybody else :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Crikey. It sounds like you used venn diagrams and flowcharts to reach that conclusion!


Na don't need those, just read my signature strip


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

roddy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


And how is England a "racist country"?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was wondering the same.....

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

are you kidding !! ok I will explain,,, it is full of racists !!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You'll need to expand because I for one am not and I'm taking offence to that......

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

take offence if you want,, its your country not mine,,, if you think it is not a racist country then you are deluding yourself !!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I will take offence when your generalising the whole of England you muppet

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> take offence if you want,, its your country not mine,,, if you think it is not a racist country then you are deluding yourself !!


+1

Being Scottish I see this all the time. Every forum thread discussing Scottish independence is filled with horrible vindictive remarks.

And we don't even live there. God knows how anyone not English actually living there get treated.

I'm not for one second saying all English are racists but it has to be high up on the scale.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

roddy said:


> take offence if you want,, its your country not mine,,, if you think it is not a racist country then you are deluding yourself !!


No worse than Scotland really.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

JNmercury00 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > take offence if you want,, its your country not mine,,, if you think it is not a racist country then you are deluding yourself !!
> ...


Owned. Scotland is at the moment part of the United Kingdom so deal with it

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

JNmercury00 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > take offence if you want,, its your country not mine,,, if you think it is not a racist country then you are deluding yourself !!
> ...


Sorry I totally disagree, I've lived in both country's and it is far far worse in England.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > take offence if you want,, its your country not mine,,, if you think it is not a racist country then you are deluding yourself !!
> ...


OK,, i know there are some horrible types up here as well, I never deny that, but England is a lot lot worse, just the lollypop boy obviously has a chip on his shoulder !!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We don't want to spoil anyone's Christmas now do we? If there are any more personal attacks or provocation (now deleted) then I'm afraid that's likely to happen, so behave please.


----------

